# Copying an application from one MAC to another



## tstickler1968 (Aug 10, 2010)

I am trying to copy one application from one mac to another- what is the best way to do this - I don't want to firewire the whole thing - NY Help would be appreciated.:4-dontkno


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Firewire is the best, either way you will have to connect the two Macs. What program, and why not just install it fresh from the installer? If you have a legal copy of the program, they will support you in transferring it to a new machine through their tech support.


----------



## tstickler1968 (Aug 10, 2010)

I loaned my disk to my brother in law and never got it back - he has since moved. Will the firewire copy specific applications - I though it would do the whole thing? The program is Photoshop 7.0.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Photoshop is one of those programs that puts files all over the system, in places the Migration Assistant won't copy from. Also, because it requires activation, copying it will not work. Loaning a disk of copywrited software to someone else is illegal if you are still using it, and now in a way you are paying the price of it. Without that disk, there isn't a way for you to get Photoshop on a different computer. Adobe did that on purpose. You'll have to use The Gimp until you can get your disk back I'm afraid.


----------

